# [EVDL] Sparkless fans?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What is acceptable for battery box fans? Are there really fans which are
designed to be "sparkless"? If I just use brushless fans, is that good
enough?

Thanks!
Dave

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Dave,

Use a fan that is specified a totally enclose. There should be no expose 
motor windings or wires in the air stream. I first use a marine blower fan 
that is use to purge a engine enclosure for a power boat.

The problem here is that the steel blades eroded from the battery fumes. 
Change the blades to all plastic type and have not problem. You can get 
these fans from a marine place.

At one time, I have seen a all plastic totally enclose fan which was inline 
on the WEB when I was searching for by typing in - 2 inch inline fans -. It 
had a 2 inch inlet and outlet. Be sure to use that heavy duty pvc flexible 
hose that the wall thickness is about 1/4 inch thick. A standard vinyl thin 
air hose will be eaten up with battery fumes, and you could pump battery 
fumes into other locations which can cause a explosion.

I use standard plumbing type PVC high pressure fittings to come out of the 
battery box. Use a push on flush adapter on the inside of the box that 
inserts into the PVC fitting. These is something like a chase fitting. I 
use a street elbows that attach to the box, and the 2 inch PVC slips on very 
tight over this fitting.

The inline fan connects inline between two sections of PVC flex hose, which 
the outlet end terminate to more 2 inch PVC fittings and pipe that exixt 
below the vehicle, something like a exhaust pipe. I put a 45 degree PVC 
elbow at the end so it direct the fumes down to the ground.

Make sure that all the surrounding area around the exhaust end has a 
rubberize undercoating, so the battery fumes do not effect these area.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Peichel" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, April 06, 2008 8:26 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Sparkless fans?


>
> What is acceptable for battery box fans? Are there really fans which are
> designed to be "sparkless"? If I just use brushless fans, is that good
> enough?
>
> Thanks!
> Dave
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

